# Help!!!!!! 13 week old unruly miss!!!



## Jade1508 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi,

I've been stalking quietly since I got my gorgeous little Daisy girl 2 1/2 weeks ago, and I've found all the advice very useful up until now. Daisy came home to us when she was just under 11 weeks, she settled very quickly (nothing phases her). We have used puppy pads in the kitchen by the back door (we have foxes that come into our garden) and she had always pooed on the pads (a few wee accidents but its to be expected). So since her 2nd injections I have been taking her into the garden every hour, (removing the puppy pads, except night time). the first few days she was great, lots of praise and treats as soon as she went and only 1 wee accident indoors. But the last few days we are back to square 1, she has decided that the front room and toy room is where she poo's!! I will wait outside for upto half hour with her, then she comes straight in a poos in the front room. I now have to keep these rooms closed unless I'm in there with her. Today she has decided she will wee anywhere in the house too, I have been leaving the back door open too so she can just take herself out there. Any advice or tips on what I'm doing wrong would be great!!!! Also she bites a lot playfully which I know will pass with age. Barking is also a bit of an issue, especially when my children are eating, she tries to jump up to their food, or the sofa, and then barks if she can't get to it, if she doesn't stop within 5 minutes I remove her from the room and close the door so she can't get in, ha she just cries at the door feeling really sorry for herself. She is very clever she learned to sit and lay within 10 minutes, so I'm struggling to understand if it is her being disobedient or me doing the wrong thing. Other than that she's lovely very loving, a complete snuggle bunny, loves people and my girls. I've never owned a dog before but I've always been around them and I understand them quite well, but maybe need to try a different approach with my hound!?! Lol !!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She sounds like a normal puppy to me. Toileting setbacks are normal. Restricting her access, cleaning up religiously, watching like a hawk and keeping a good schedule will be the name of the game for several more months. It does come eventually.

It is far easier at that age to insist on what you do want them to be doing with physcial boundries, so at your meal time pop her into her crate or pen to keep her from jumping up. Eventually though she'll need to learn what it is you do want her to be doing, so the minute she settles on her mat or bed I'd "mark" (say "yes" or "good" or click if you are using a clicker) and get up to give her a little treat and say "good go to your bed". Eventually she'll learn to go to her bed on request and wait there with a chew toy, or sleep there, until you're done eating. Easier to type all this than to do it but believe me, it is far, far easier to develop the good habits now than to break them of the bad habits later.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree with Fairlie. She's a tiny pup who sounds entirely normal.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She's young to be going out to pee on her own. You need to go out with her, watch her and praise her every time she performs. These pups get so distracted that I would put her on the lead and take her into the garden and walk up and down with her. It's not her being naughty, it's you thinking 'ha ha! She's cracked it' and relaxing. Happens to us all, I'm afraid. . Keep at it. She will get there. Again re jumping up at the kids when eating, I would put her lead on and use it to prevent her jumping up. When she sits or lies down then you give her a treat. You have to be consistent and so patient to get the behaviour you want, but it will come. She is still a baby. Give her time.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Puppies are hard work, but actually they learn and grow incredibly quickly.
Your pup is doing very well. Most pups are not reliably toilet trained until they are 20 weeks or even a bit more.
Limit the areas she can go to and never let her access a room on her own... 
Make a log of when she pees and poops, they do establish a routine.
I found early evenings were the worst time for accidents because I was distracted - trying to cook dinner, get children to do music practices, homework etc. I found popping the pup in her crate meant she had a little sleep, when she woke up we'd go out in the garden , for as long as it took, and she would perform.
I also leant that Inzi for example always did two wees Kiki tends to do two little poops on one visit and Dot who is raw fed peeed and pooped much less often than the other two...


----------



## Jade1508 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for all the encouragement everyone!! Today has been the worst day for accidents but I'm partly blaming it on the very wet and windy day we have had today (I know I wouldn't have wanted to go toilet out there!!!) I do go out with her every hour, but I find she prefers her privacy lol!!!! A few times when I'm washing up, she just takes herself out and does her business (while I'm spying out the window!!!!!) marzi that's the worst time for me too, cooking dinners, 2 children to chase after, usual chaos! I'm guessing having to use the puppy pads has set me back a bit, and maybe I'm expecting too much from her! Ha ha I've just toilet trained my 2 year old daughter, and now I'm back to cleaning up more poo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

The one thing that really helped me was to think that I am responsible for all accidents. Whether i missed a sign, wasn't paying attention when I should, got distracted, got over confident, didn't keep food to a schedule, came in too soon, didn't praise every time, didn't say 'good peepee' whenever they peed so they learn to go on cue, same thing with the poopoos, really cleaned my floors and let the enzymes soak for a long time, etc., if I focused on what I did and didn't do, correction was much faster. 

As for when I was eating (well any time I wasn't Hawkeye with them), they went into the crate for a nap. I got Lexi & Beemer at 10 weeks and for the first couple months, they easily slept 18 hours each day. I made sure they got a lot of exercise and did a pee/poop and then popped them in the crate. They could see me sometimes but almost always they'd fall asleep within a few minutes. 

And poochie bells. 

Truthfully you think 'Ah the potty training is down!' And that's when to expect more accidents because it's almost as if they sense that imperceptible little bit that you let your guard down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

